# National Nudist Week



## Smithers (Nov 15, 2011)

With Australian National Nude Week coming up 19th-27th Nov, was wondering if other members like to get their kit off and soak up some rays or get about the house in the birthday suit? And others who'd like to chime in on the thread with your thoughts your more than welcome.


----------



## Australis (Nov 15, 2011)

I lived in a "nudist retreat" for a couple of years... 
My thoughts.. there is nothing sexy about naked elderly people playing sports, like tennis etc...

(I never really participated though in the whole naked thing)


----------



## kawasakirider (Nov 15, 2011)

:/


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 15, 2011)

I just read this on my lunch break and had a chuckle. I remember the nudist thing being big in the 60's and early 70's (I think my parents might have snuck off on a holiday without us kids :shock
In the 80's I was fairly "carefree" and regularly roamed the beaches topless and a couple of times I went totally natural on secluded beaches. 
it was a fun time of my life but now?.... well let's just say ... "I don't think ya ready for this jelly" *singing* (and I do mean JELLY!!!) :lol::lol::lol:

I'm also a little more skin cancer conscious now...


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have also gone nude at secluded beaches at times, but i never did understand the 'family nude camping trips'.......i couldnt imagine anything much more uncomfortable then sitting around the camp fire naked with my dad & brothers! :?

Oh & i do on occasion do the housework nude.......just because i can!


----------



## Smithers (Nov 15, 2011)

@ Australis - Cheers for the input, I'm pretty sure it's not so much about who is sexy or not sexy more of an expression/freedom of choice to be as natural as the day your came into the world. Most people don't go to beaches or camps who are nudists and the home is where it happens a lot of the time. 

@ Dragonwolf - Being self conscious is why most people don't and I can relate to that. As for the sun smart that's a good thing we are more aware of the dangers and does also reduce people wanting to get a tan these days. As im unable to venture into the sun myself anymore so I'm more of a home nudist these days.


----------



## Defective (Nov 15, 2011)

the house is my domain...my birthday suit is my best friend when im home alone, unless its cold..


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 15, 2011)

Smithers, I get where you're coming from and I must admit I miss the feeling of freedom going nude gives. I can imagine that unrestrained parts of me accidently getting pinched in doors, fridges and washing machines would definitely be a freedom killer for me though 

Bel77, my father was a shocker... it didn't matter who was around he'd wander around the house starkers. I think my mum finally put a stop to it when he walked from their bedroom to the bathroom in *full glory* :shock:


----------



## glassless_mind (Nov 15, 2011)

I love being naked. Regularly study with no clothes because most of the time it's too hot.

A lot of people are very self conscious, even getting out in a bikini, and I think it's a shame. I felt so much more comfortable in myself once I got the courage to walk around in a bikini or no clothes on. I live with three girls and one housemate will happily get around naked with me, if we're doing our tans or something. One is comfortable enough to laught at us, give us alcohol, and play music and dance around with clothes on. She's finally got to the point where she'll walk to the shower in a towel. The 3rd housemate hides from us, and takes a change of clothes to the shower (the door next to her room) every day.

The first housemate and I are very confident and outgoing. The second is very self conscious, and the last is as quiet as a mouse, and has very little confidence, even when speaking to people and expressing her opinion.

I understand other people aren't as comfortable with themselves as I am, but I definetely think that getting around with litte to no clothes on, and then realising that there's no one standing there going "you're fat, you're ugly, you've got cellulite", except for yourself, is very liberating.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 15, 2011)

Bahahah what a good thread. i think id be a little to selfconsious for the nude beach thing. maybe if i had a bangin body and a nick name like donkey.


----------



## Megzz (Nov 15, 2011)

I tan naked every day I dont need a set week for it.


----------



## Australis (Nov 15, 2011)

Smithers said:


> @ Australis - Cheers for the input, I'm pretty sure it's not so much about who is sexy or not sexy more of an expression/freedom of choice to be as natural as the day your came into the world. Most people don't go to beaches or camps who are nudists and the home is where it happens a lot of the time.



Most of the "nudists" i have known referred to themselves as naturists not nudists and were mostly from central and northern European countries.. and mostly seemed interested in being naked outdoors in "nature"... with the whole thing seeming to center around healthy living in general.


----------



## ozstorm (Nov 15, 2011)

In the warmer weather I am usually nude at home, and try to get to the nudist beaches as often as possible (which isn't as often as I would like)

As to being in a nudist family, not something I could even imagine my family ever doing (although I think I could live in a nudist retreat without too much trouble)


----------



## Smithers (Nov 15, 2011)

True Naturist/Nudist seem to be put under the same banner Australis, a lot of people like the outdoors thing and being nude is an onflow of being in/around nature either fishing hiking camping generally enjoying yourself and taking it all in. untill you (not you personally) actually try it would be hard to really understand the whole experience of liberation.


----------



## Defective (Nov 15, 2011)

i have no shame so i regularly answer the front door in the nude...dunno how i feel about going to a nudist beach...but in my own home with no one around i'm all cool yo! i walk around in mostly just my underwear anyway i go for comfort not style.


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 15, 2011)

I've always hated wearing a bra...and now I only have one boob...due to breast cancer...there seems little need for one, except sometimes I wear one when I go out. I've always hated wearing knickers in summer time (at home) much too hot. I went skinny dipping at a quiet beach once with my husband....and of course I usually sleep in the nude. Hubby however is never without at least a pair of shorts and T shirt and sneakers. I've often wished he'd go without a shirt because I think he's quite sexy, even though he's 76 yrs old.


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 15, 2011)

OH!! 
Everything makes sense now! Last night a naked lady strolled into maccas...... It was different


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 15, 2011)

Whenever I go to the beach it is to the nude beach down here. I love tanning nude, swimming nude, being nude. I really dislike wearing clothes. 

When at home I am always without clothes. Step home from work, go to my bedroom, undress and settle down for the evening. 

I just like the feeling of hanging loose and being unrestricted. 

Next year I will be having a housemate...... I have already told him he will need to get used to it lol.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe this should be the next "show us your" pic thread:shock:


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm naked right now!



Jay84 said:


> Whenever I go to the beach it is to the nude beach down here. I love tanning nude, swimming nude, being nude. I really dislike wearing clothes.
> 
> When at home I am always without clothes. Step home from work, go to my bedroom, undress and settle down for the evening.
> 
> ...



Sure sure , I never got the "Birthday cheese shot" now did I?


----------



## Wookie (Nov 15, 2011)

Bed and bath is about as far as I go. I'm sure my housemates are glad :lol:


----------



## Smithers (Nov 15, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> I've always hated wearing a bra...and now I only have one boob...due to breast cancer...there seems little need for one, except sometimes I wear one when I go out. I've always hated wearing knickers in summer time (at home) much too hot. I went skinny dipping at a quiet beach once with my husband....and of course I usually sleep in the nude. Hubby however is never without at least a pair of shorts and T shirt and sneakers. I've often wished he'd go without a shirt because I think he's quite sexy, even though he's 76 yrs old.



Soz to hear about your near miss Grannieannie, glad your still with us . I too have slept naked all my life hate wearing anything in bed if I do im constantly waking re arranging my top as it twists im a restless sleeper most nights due to discomfort don't need any extra help there 

Maybe if you put it to hubby like you just mentioned to us he'd feel a bit more inclined to let it all hang out so to speak. ?

It's very hard to change a pattern of thought a lifetime of conditioning, personal or religious beliefs. Unfortunately a lot of people align naturism/nudism to sex when it's totally not for the majority as Australis mentioned it's more to do with nature and the uplifting experience you get from it.


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 15, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> I've often wished he'd go without a shirt because I think he's quite sexy, even though he's 76 yrs old.



I hope I end up with a bloke who's still sexy at 76!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 15, 2011)

Smithers said:


> With Australian National Nude Week coming up 19th-27th Nov, was wondering if other members like to get their kit off and soak up some rays or get about the house in the birthday suit? And others who'd like to chime in on the thread with your thoughts your more than welcome.



I do the soaking up the rays in the backyard and around home bit... And sleeping naked but thats it!!  its perfect weather for it at last haha


----------



## vampstorso (Nov 15, 2011)

Smithers said:


> With Australian National Nude Week coming up 19th-27th Nov, was wondering if other members like to get their kit off and soak up some rays or get about the house in the birthday suit? And others who'd like to chime in on the thread with your thoughts your more than welcome.




Hhahaha gonna rock up too the boys house nude, Brett?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 15, 2011)

i hate wearing clothes!! especially when its as warm as it has been, but my 3 yr old has embarrassed me a few times lately when i have decided not to wear underwear. was wearing a long skirt the other day and she lifted it up over her head in the middle of the shops and proceeded to tell everyone "look mummy wearing no undies!"


----------



## longqi (Nov 15, 2011)

So if you arrange a nude gathering can I bring along a hungry slitherer for a feed of pinkies??


----------



## Wally (Nov 15, 2011)

^^^

Don't you just love kids.

Save it all up until they're teenagers newtolovingsnake and pay it back in spades. 

Oh, and I'm not really one for clothes if it's appropriate.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hahaha Bluey! I deactivated my FB for a little while. PM me your number and I'll send you a pic hahaha


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 15, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Hahaha Bluey! I deactivated my FB for a little while. PM me your number and I'll send you a pic hahaha



No. lol


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 15, 2011)

Tattooed people are sexier naked


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 15, 2011)

awww shucks, is that you thats been at my bedroom window DeadCricket


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 15, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Tattooed people are sexier naked



There's my excuse to get a tattoo!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 15, 2011)

You are such a trash bag jay hahahaha!



Jay84 said:


> Hahaha Bluey! I deactivated my FB for a little while. PM me your number and I'll send you a pic hahaha


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 15, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> awww shucks, is that you thats been at my bedroom window DeadCricket



Mebbe....... (shifty eyes)

So what if I was?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 15, 2011)

lmao- Ill open the blinds further this time so you dont ahve to strain so much!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 15, 2011)

Glassless_mind do you need help studying. I can help lol.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 15, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Tattooed people are sexier naked



lol would you be saying that if you weren't tattooed


----------



## glassless_mind (Nov 15, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Glassless_mind do you need help studying. I can help lol.



Ummmm.... no. I think I'm good. My boyfriend is helpful enough ;-)
Thanks anyway.


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 15, 2011)

the joy of nakedness lol..... I once made a soccer sporting bet whilst living in the UK (believing that it would never happen) & that I'd do a noodie run thru the local town during my lunch break if a certain team won the Champions League....... 

& yep it happened..... fanta pants time in cold pommie land.... now there is an image for you.... lol...


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 15, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> the joy of nakedness lol..... I once made a soccer sporting bet whilst living in the UK (believing that it would never happen) & that I'd do a noodie run thru the local town during my lunch break if a certain team won the Champions League.......
> 
> & yep it happened..... fanta pants time in cold pommie land.... now there is an image for you.... lol...



:lol::lol::lol::lol: Hahaha I'da like to have seen that  Nakedness feels quite pleasurable though.. maybe not so publicly lol


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jinjajoe hahaha lol. Hope you learnt a lesson never bet something you don't want to loose example your pants in winter. Lol


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 15, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> lol would you be saying that if you weren't tattooed



Yes I would. Even before I had tattoos I LOVED tattooed girls



newtolovingsnake said:


> lmao- Ill open the blinds further this time so you dont ahve to strain so much!



Just leave the window open and I might just sneak in for a close up ;p


----------



## Nighthawk (Nov 15, 2011)

A native kiwi in Aus? I'm always naked in summer when I can be. Why not? I have no shame in my body; the stretchmarks I did get from having kids I'm not ashamed of, nor any other part of my body. Sure, it's not perfect, but I'm not exactly a supermodel by trade  I remember before kids when my husband and I went on a bushwalk once, it was pretty secluded so we decided to finish the hike off nude. Ended up driving home wearing only our boots. It was a good day, very invigorating


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 15, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Yes I would. Even before I had tattoos I LOVED tattooed girls
> 
> 
> 
> Just leave the window open and I might just sneak in for a close up ;p



Bahahaha! Nice to know us tattooed girls are loved


----------



## Kitah (Nov 15, 2011)

:| I am the absolute _total_ opposite of you guys and gals... I live alone, but still will take clothes to the bathroom when I have a shower. I _always_ wear 3/4's or jeans (no shorts), I won't even wear sleeveless shirts in public. I aways sleep with pj's- until recently, sleeved shirts, 3/4 or full lenth bottoms, undies and bra- the whole works. And I will not wear pj's around other people- not even my family anymore- I'd rather sleep in a shirt and jeans... Now I've started wearing a singlet, light cotton 3/4 bottoms and no bra when I sleep... 

hell, I never even used to take socks off around strangers/unfamiliar people, I won't lay down when others around, I won't sleep when others around... There's only been one exception/person who I was actually comfortable with. 

Having said all this- I am extremely shy, have about zero self esteem and zero confidence. I did actually have more confidence/self esteem but with recent circumstances that went flying out the window and is now in the deepest parts of the earth... 

I'm jealous of you guys. I want to be more confident... I did get significantly better with one person and was pretty much carefree- I was actually happy and 'free'!


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 15, 2011)

Just as much as us tattooed men aparently are



Kitah said:


> :| I am the absolute _total_ opposite of you guys and gals... I live alone, but still will take clothes to the bathroom when I have a shower. I _always_ wear 3/4's or jeans (no shorts), I won't even wear sleeveless shirts in public. I aways sleep with pj's- until recently, sleeved shirts, 3/4 or full lenth bottoms, undies and bra- the whole works. And I will not wear pj's around other people- not even my family anymore- I'd rather sleep in a shirt and jeans... Now I've started wearing a singlet, light cotton 3/4 bottoms and no bra when I sleep...
> 
> Having said all this- I am extremely shy, have about zero self esteem and zero confidence.
> 
> I'm jealous of you guys.




I don't know how you do it, I even sleep naked in the middle of winter


----------



## spongebob (Nov 15, 2011)

I've always taken my hat off for nudists


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Having said all this- I am extremely shy, have about zero self esteem and zero confidence. I did actually have more confidence/self esteem but with recent circumstances that went flying out the window and is now in the deepest parts of the earth...


That's no good. Hope your alright.


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 15, 2011)

Kitah...sweetie...maybe you need to get some help with whatever is troubling you....I'm not saying you have to go nude, but to get back some self confidence.....you need to love yourself and feel good about yourself....

Hugs, Annie xx


----------



## Kitah (Nov 15, 2011)

Nah.. It'd be nice, but I've always lacked confidence, always been extremely, extremely shy. I'm less shy since starting uni and will actually go to a shop by myself now, wheras when I was still at school I would refuse to go by myself (Pathetic, I know). Actually, seem to fit Asperger's very well. but thats a different issue. 

I'd just about kill to be like you guys- maybe not the nude bit, but just a bit of confidence and 'freedom' would be good. I'm significantly better when I'm around people I know, but I know very, very few people- pretty much none lol (again, rather pathetic). If I actually knew people, I think I'd be way better- I can actually act myself, and be who I actually want to be. But its the meeting people thats the problem  I do actually love being around people, believe it or not... 

And sorry about saying all this- I don't even know why I said it- no-one else knows any of it. So Sorry you had to suffer through it, but it just explains why I'm so jealous of you all! Anyway, now I probably sound like a major wuss and like an 'emo kid' but oh well! One of the reasons I like forums is because I can talk and act how I want. 

I'll just continue to watch this thread and be jealous


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 15, 2011)

Kitah..... sending some positive energy your way. + 1 for what GrannieAnnie said and remember.. you have the strength in you, you just might need some support to help you rediscover it.


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 15, 2011)

Sweetie, don't be jealous....we all have different problems...I've suffered depression for (diagnosed) 20 yrs, I HATE being in crowds, and when I am with people I always think afterwards....I must have made a fool of myself for talking too much or saying the wrong thing. I always worry about what people think of me. I've had panic attacks, I've had breast cancer...we all have some sort of something we don't like about ourselves....and there are lots of people who prefer to talk on line than in person. We have to live in the world as we feel most comfortable in it.....xxx


----------



## Kitah (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd rather live in the 'real world' rather than online. But.. well its hard to explain, so I won't bore you with it! I've gone far enough off topic methinks 

And regardess.. I'll still always be jealous!


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think anyone wants to pry into your private business....we just care xx just remember that.


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 15, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Nah.. It'd be nice, but I've always lacked confidence, always been extremely, extremely shy. I'm less shy since starting uni and will actually go to a shop by myself now, wheras when I was still at school I would refuse to go by myself (Pathetic, I know). Actually, seem to fit Asperger's very well. but thats a different issue.
> 
> I'd just about kill to be like you guys- maybe not the nude bit, but just a bit of confidence and 'freedom' would be good. I'm significantly better when I'm around people I know, but I know very, very few people- pretty much none lol (again, rather pathetic). If I actually knew people, I think I'd be way better- I can actually act myself, and be who I actually want to be. But its the meeting people thats the problem  I do actually love being around people, believe it or not...
> 
> ...



I'm so, so sad you feel that way. You seem like quite a beautiful person.
We have a friend at uni who we've only just discovered has Aspergers. 
Similarly, he's very shy and lacks a lot of self confidence but he made a special effort to push past it and everyone has come to know and love him and we never ever suspected his condition. Sometimes it's all just in the mind. I hope one day you push past all your worries  xo


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't know what Aspergers is...I'll google it in a minute...but I always worry about people who say diseases are...sometimes all in the mind. That's what a lot of people say about depression...but having suffered it for over 20 years, I can assure people that the mind can be very ill sometimes....ok...I'm going to check out Aspergers and see what it is... 

Well, my computer is going stupid and I can't get into a site, but I've made a note of it and will get some information.


----------



## hypochondroac (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't want to see what strangers had for breakfast. I'm betting an old man came up with the whole nude beach idea. SHUDD EEEER.


----------



## glassless_mind (Nov 15, 2011)

Kitah, I am sorry that you're unhappy. I don't think there's anything wrong with you, everyone is different, and chooses to live differently, but if it makes you unhappy, then you need to do something about it, until you're happy again. You may have depression, but you need to sort that out with a doctor. I also don't think you're off topic at all. This thread is about nudity and body confidence (specifically nudist week). You're just saying how you feel.

I say I'm outgoing and confident... but I guess I just try to be. I'm much better than I once was. Once I would have been thinking about everything everyone said and did, analysing it all, worried I talked to much, or not enough. Once upon a time I would never have walked around naked, or worn short clothes... because then people would have seen all the cuts...

It's all just practice. You won't be good at something unless you practice it. Start small and get bigger. I started getting better when I stopped thinking about "one day at a time" like people tell you to. That's too much when every day seems so dark. Starting thinking about ONE MOMENT at a time. If you are alright in this moment, right now, then you are ok. And in this moment. And in this moment. Then suddenly it's not so hard.

If you want to be confident with your body, start practicing. Take your shoes and socks off when your family come around, and roll your sleeves up. Roll up the ends of your pants, park your car down the street, then walk out of the car, up the road and back. As much or as little as you want. The biggest thing for me was the day I first rolled my sleeves back up. I could see people looking at my arms, but no one said a word!!! I expect to get sneered at, and no one did! Not a single person! It was amazing. Eventually the scars faded and now no one knows unless I tell them.

Now, I'm a model and bikini waitress. If you'd told me that a few years ago, I would have laughed at you (and then worried about laughing). The first bikini shift I did, I was terrified. I got there 2 hours early and sat in my car trying to study, and failing miserably. Ended up starting my shift half an hour early because I couldn't stand the waiting any more. I went in and saw another girl there in a bikini, and ran into the toilets going "omg I can't do this!!!". Then I did. More than one random stranger called me beautiful, and not just men. Afterwards I went to maccas and pigged out because I hadn't eaten all day in case I looked fat... haha. This week I'm meeting with Supermodels Australia to discuss entering for Australian Swimwear Model of the Year  I couldn't care less if I win, I just want to enter!

It can be done, and you can get there! My sister is big and gorgeous, and now a plus sized model. It's all just practice. If you want anything badly enough, then you'll get there.
If you ever need to talk, feel free to pm me and vent. I don't mind. Been there before. x


----------



## Kitah (Nov 15, 2011)

Mhmm.. I've tried for years. I know it'll sound pathetic, but I need someone to 'grow' with and become more confident. The only time I got 'better' was when I had a good friend to muck around with and be carefree. But I know pretty much no-one, and I don't seem to belong anywhere. 

I have gotten marginally better, in that I will occasionally walk down the backyard with a sleeveless, collared shirt on.. or I'll run down the back steps to grab something from downstairs and literally run back up. If my backyard was even slightly less secluded than it is, I wouldn't even do this... 

I've never sought help, and I don't usually tell anyone _anything_. Even if something annoys me, or I don't agree with something, or.. pretty much anything- I don't mention it 'in real life'. I don't even know why I mentioned it here... So there's no chance of me seeing a doctor 

Anyway... Don't worry about it, it has nothing to do with you guys, you don't even know me! and like I said, to be honest I have no idea why I even mentioned it!


----------



## glassless_mind (Nov 15, 2011)

It doesn't sound pathetic, I know exactly what you mean. Except if you rely that much on someone else, when they leave you can't cope anymore, because your self esteem has grown around them, not yourself.

You mentioned it here because you're unhappy with the way you are. You wouldn't have mentioned it at all if you were completely happy with it, and didn't want to change. I was seeing an online cousellor for a while, that was pretty good. Maybe try that for a bit?


----------



## Kitah (Nov 15, 2011)

I think its only because it happened to be the only person who actually wanted to get to know me.. So when they screwed me over.. eh- lets just say it certainly didn't help. I love being amongst a group of peope and having a good conversation, but don't really know anyone to do that. 

And I think I more mentioned it to start with because its just so much a complete total opposite to you guys  I know its 'me' that has to do something to change my situation, but like I said I've been trying for years. I have improved somewhat in that I'm now less shy I suppose. 

I'll just leave it now anyway.. and thanks for the advice and trying to help


----------



## Australis (Nov 15, 2011)

Its ok to wear clothes to lol even while amongst "nudists"


----------



## glassless_mind (Nov 15, 2011)

That's ok, hope it made you feel a bit better at least. And you got me interested in knowing you


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Nov 16, 2011)

Whos goinng to post some pics


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 16, 2011)

69blottfilms69 said:


> Whos goinng to post some pics



Does this satisfy your needs?


----------



## Australis (Nov 16, 2011)

I see your ****, and raise a boob


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 16, 2011)

Kitah, since we've taken these posts somewhat off topic (but I'm sure it'll swing back to nudism at some stage - sorry Smithers) I hope you've realised ONE thing from all this - there ARE people out here who could be there for you in your journey. It's up to you to take the first of many steps in your evolution - one step at a time is how we all get anywhere in life. Resilience is key.
 hugs

Here's my bum contribution.


----------



## Beard (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't need too much encouragement to get my gear off at times but then I don't really have much shame 

In fact, the first time my wife saw me naked we were camping with a group of friends and having a few soothing, refreshing ale's that went on into the evening. Someone decided it was time to head to the beach and go for a swim so the kit came off and off we all went. I was the first in the water and there was bioluminescent plankton about. As the waves were braking over me the plankton was discharging light causing my "manhood" to glow  My wife's first glimpse 

Walking back to our campsite a few hours later ( all naked still ) we wandered through a small clearing with cabins and lots of people. They were pretty shocked to see us all. The next morning we realised it was a church retreat


----------



## dansfish4tea (Nov 16, 2011)

Due to the large response to this thread, I'm Going to have a nudist party Located in the Newcastle area 
Must be over 18yo and fit the criteria, all alcohol and food supplied 
Pm for more details Thanks Dan


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 16, 2011)

I got on the news naked once and arrested for it on a different occasion. Lol good times... don't tell my employer!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 16, 2011)

> the first time my wife saw me naked we were camping with a group of friends and having a few soothing, refreshing ale's that went on into the evening. Someone decided it was time to head to the beach and go for a swim so the kit came off and off we all went. I was the first in the water and there was bioluminescent plankton about. As the waves were braking over me the plankton was discharging light causing my "manhood" to glow  My wife's first glimpse




haha Way to swoon the woman.... thats awesome.. Luv it


----------



## Defective (Nov 16, 2011)

if it helps i refuse to be nude around people in my house...strangers or overly religious folk doesn't bother me but friends, family and the like i'll cover up.... i to have a form of aspbergers but it's mild and you learnt to cope with it and what it can limit you to do.


----------



## RichardBing (Nov 16, 2011)

Just think ...... under all these clothes we are all naked :shock:


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 16, 2011)

RichardBing said:


> Just think ...... under all these clothes we are all naked :shock:



Richard, I was just thinking that same thing last night....we're all nude. When you have breast cancer you develop a very weird sense of humour....!! I had my right boob off, so now they call me... "lefty" ...  or I say...I'm only left, not right here !! All sorts of silly things. Women who have had a double mastectomy have an even worse warped sense of humour. Be it fat bits, or little bits or no bits....we're basically all the same, and what we look like doesn't matter.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 16, 2011)

I scare the be-jesus out of the kids walking through the house. It's a terrible shame when I don't know they have friends over :lol: ...a little embarrassing actually...but hell, it's my house! :lol:


----------



## Smithers (Nov 16, 2011)

lol, im sure there was much talk at school about it the following days/weeks/years


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 16, 2011)

In all seriousness, it's the only way I can also clear the bathroom if I wanted a shower (that's before I put in another ensuite lol - now it's like heaven actually exists at home!) ...it was like; you've all got 10 seconds to get out of her before I start stripping! My daughters, who live in the bathroom, are always more than willing to get out the door mid-hair-sessions. And my son certainly doesn't need to be told twice :lol: I find it effective and liberating 

I will hijack the thread, no more


----------



## Defective (Nov 16, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> Richard, I was just thinking that same thing last night....we're all nude. When you have breast cancer you develop a very weird sense of humour....!! I had my right boob off, so now they call me... "lefty" ...  or I say...I'm only left, not right here !! All sorts of silly things. Women who have had a double mastectomy have an even worse warped sense of humour. Be it fat bits, or little bits or no bits....we're basically all the same, and what we look like doesn't matter.



personally i would be in 2 minds over this...celebrating because i don't have them anymore but saddened because what has identified me as a woman for so long is now just chucked in the rubbish. guys honestly have no idea how lucky they are...


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 16, 2011)

Right, cause guys don't bat an eye lid if they have to lose their tockleys.



Defective said:


> personally i would be in 2 minds over this...celebrating because i don't have them anymore but saddened because what has identified me as a woman for so long is now just chucked in the rubbish. guys honestly have no idea how lucky they are...


----------



## Defective (Nov 16, 2011)

did i say anything about that? no, of course Inguinal Orchiectomy is just as traumatic


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd be happy to participate but I don't think y'all are ready for the "Chocolate Thunder".


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 16, 2011)

That is the gist that i got from your posts, the idea that men aren't suceptable to cancer or that the loss of a man's reproductive organs isn't as traumatic to their emotional well being as a woman having a mastectomy. Guys are not as lucky as you seem to think they are. Society loves to hang it on men who have lost any of those parts of their body, insults like 'You've got no balls' or 'Grow a pair' stand as testament to that. I'm sure many women would feel the same, the idea of the social stigma of losing your 'manhood' leads some men to think that death is a better option than surgery.



Defective said:


> did i say anything about that? no, of course Inguinal Orchiectomy is just as traumatic


----------



## gavman (Nov 16, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> I'd be happy to participate but I don't think y'all are ready for the "Chocolate Thunder".



Isn't the "Chocolate Thunder" just a moro bar with nuts????


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 16, 2011)

Defective said:


> personally i would be in 2 minds over this...celebrating because i don't have them anymore but saddened because what has identified me as a woman for so long is now just chucked in the rubbish. guys honestly have no idea how lucky they are...



Defective xxx You are very young...at my age, there are MANY things that have defined me as a woman over the years ...and boobs are now amoung the least important. I am no less a woman now having only one boob than when I had two...I am no less a woman since I had my hysterectomy than when I still had it, I am no less a woman because I have gray hair and choose not to colour it.....I LOVE being a woman, I love bling, and looking feminine, I've got the best false boob in the world, looks better than my real one...LOL...and I can slip it in and out of a mastectomy bra as often as I want to.  Many things define what a woman is, just as many things define what any other human being is.....I am happy that I am me.... but if I was your age...I guess I'd feel the same as you do.


----------



## gavman (Nov 16, 2011)

Defective said:


> personally i would be in 2 minds over this...celebrating because i don't have them anymore but saddened because what has identified me as a woman for so long is now just chucked in the rubbish. guys honestly have no idea how lucky they are...




1 in 9 women in Australia will experience breast cancer by the time they are 85, however, diagnosed cases of breast cancer in men have doubled over the last two decades. 

I found it interesting that 100% of my students (adults) were not even aware it was possible for a man to develop breast cancer because they thought that is was a female’s disease. 

When my mum went through surgery and treatments she talked about how confronting it was for a male patient going through the same treatment as her to deal with having breast cancer as a man and how that was reflected in the attitudes to his masculinity by people in society (and by himself). 

The lucky ones are those that survive regardless of gender


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 16, 2011)

I was talking to a lady recently, her FATHER was diagnosed with breast cancer 4 years ago, he had a mastectomy and he's fine now. There is a lot of support for women with BC, but I don't think men have the same support....as with many diseases, women always seem to get more support, it's a shame men aren't acknowledged in the same way. A man can have a nipple tattooed onto his chest, as many women do after reconstruction....personally, I didn't go in for reconstruction, I just have a prosthesis. Perhaps if I was younger, or more social I would have considered it. To me it's just more surgery and I don't want that.

And of course, if I hadn't had my boob removed and chucked in the rubbish.....I might be dead by now....so it's not much of a price to pay really.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe you should all start a thread on being shy or Breast cancer or what ever else you like...... cos this thread is about being naked lol


----------



## RichardBing (Nov 16, 2011)

grannieannie ..... you rock girl :lol:


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 16, 2011)

RichardBing said:


> grannieannie ..... you rock girl :lol:



LOL...Richard....I've only got .... one ....to swing now !! LOL... so...ummm, don't knock the rock !!  or something stupid like that... ROFLAO !!!

Well I guess talking about any body parts could be brought into the convertsation of being naked....it's just that some people have some of their naked bits missing. ..... LOL.


----------



## RichardBing (Nov 16, 2011)

Well ...... us blokes don't talk about our body parts that often ......... we do get all worked up about such little things


----------



## vampstorso (Nov 16, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> I scare the be-jesus out of the kids walking through the house. It's a terrible shame when I don't know they have friends over :lol: ...a little embarrassing actually...but hell, it's my house! :lol:




hahahaha my friends Dad did that when I was over.
was awful. so awful.


----------



## Beard (Nov 16, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> hahahaha my friends Dad did that when I was over.
> was awful. so awful.



And I'll be doing the same when my kids are older too 

Now, lets get back to what we all came to APS for.............Hardcore nudity


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 17, 2011)

When I was very young....and that's a bloody long time ago...LOL...my mother once bragged that father had never seen her naked....I think in those days it was....lift your skirt darling....and lights off....and that was that !!!  Oh my, how things have changed....LOL But they still had 6 kids, and I'm the baby of the lot...LOL


----------



## -Peter (Nov 17, 2011)

Unfortunately I have something on that week.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 17, 2011)

gavman said:


> Isn't the "Chocolate Thunder" just a moro bar with nuts????



No one's ever made mention of this "moro bar", but the nuts? Definitely.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 17, 2011)

I dunno if it's just plain lazy but I've grabbed the paper from the footpath in the morning without a stitch on  I'm fearful that one day I'll bend over to grab it and an old lady will be passing by walking her dog  Do you have to remove dentures to give mouth to mouth???


----------



## Defective (Nov 17, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> I dunno if it's just plain lazy but I've grabbed the paper from the footpath in the morning without a stitch on  I'm fearful that one day I'll bend over to grab it and an old lady will be passing by walking her dog  Do you have to remove dentures to give mouth to mouth???



only if they have fallen back into the airway MN! and there is a special way to remove them. LOL just in case.


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 17, 2011)

-Peter said:


> Unfortunately I have something on that week.



This cracked me up


----------



## Skelhorn (Nov 18, 2011)

Defective said:


> the house is my domain...my birthday suit is my best friend when im home alone, unless its cold..



Agree haha


----------



## mikey_mike (Nov 18, 2011)

Interesting discussion guys but I'm a new python owner & no-one has broached the subject of safety. Am I safe around my python without my sarong? Have any of you ever had to present to ED with a python bite to your genitals?


----------



## Beard (Nov 18, 2011)

mikey_mike said:


> Interesting discussion guys but I'm a new python owner & no-one has broached the subject of safety. Am I safe around my python without my sarong? Have any of you ever had to present to ED with a python bite to your genitals?



All the time. I don't go into details though. If pressed about what happened I just say it was a rollerskating accident. I don't want people thinking that I'm weird.


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't have any trouble with my gene - tails at all....never have been a problem for me really. :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 18, 2011)

mikey_mike said:


> Interesting discussion guys but I'm a new python owner & no-one has broached the subject of safety. Am I safe around my python without my sarong? Have any of you ever had to present to ED with a python bite to your genitals?



I dunno, unethical as it might seem I used to know a few on here that used to hold an occasional "bite-night" tournaments. Some of the things that got bitten (and there was video evidence) had to be seen to be believed :lol: Brings tears to my eyes. Come to think of it, whilst seemingly brave, nobody sort medical intervention hehe


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hahahaha Moosenoose! I think this night needs to be revived!!!!


----------



## Beard (Nov 18, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Hahahaha Moosenoose! I think this night needs to be revived!!!!


Plus heaps bloody........


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 18, 2011)

lol gr8 thread, im get ma kit orf as much as i can, love being naked its the most natural thing ever : totally comfy in my skin, its the most innocent luxury u can do,


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 18, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Nah.. It'd be nice, but I've always lacked confidence, always been extremely, extremely shy. I'm less shy since starting uni and will actually go to a shop by myself now, wheras when I was still at school I would refuse to go by myself (Pathetic, I know). Actually, seem to fit Asperger's very well. but thats a different issue.
> 
> I'd just about kill to be like you guys- maybe not the nude bit, but just a bit of confidence and 'freedom' would be good. I'm significantly better when I'm around people I know, but I know very, very few people- pretty much none lol (again, rather pathetic). If I actually knew people, I think I'd be way better- I can actually act myself, and be who I actually want to be. But its the meeting people thats the problem  I do actually love being around people, believe it or not...
> 
> ...



You need a day with me.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 20, 2011)

-Peter said:


> Unfortunately I have something on that week.


Shall I spell it out for those that missed it? ...CLOTHES.
Very punny!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 20, 2011)

Australis said:


> I see your ****, and raise a boob



You may have a boob but I got a shag!






When I was down the beach the other day I said t my girlfriend...

Oh.... Did you see that seagull?

She said... No...

So I replied...

How about that shag?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 21, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Hahahaha Moosenoose! I think this night needs to be revived!!!!



It involved two snakes. A very unpleasant jungle python and a trouser snake. It used to be just earlobes and underarms...I dunno why it went so wrong, so fast :lol:

I'm not sure if the member is still on this site. He probably won't come out of hiding to confirm anyway


----------



## mungus (Nov 21, 2011)

I free ball around the house all the time.
I scare the crap out of my dog ..........so i dont venture out in public like this.
The problem i have is that sometimes i've been known to forget and go and answer the door................:shock::lol:


----------



## gozz (Nov 21, 2011)

I am nude now..... and always are..... who let the slug out ooh,ooh


----------



## mungus (Nov 21, 2011)

raycam01_au said:


> lol gr8 thread, im get ma kit orf as much as i can, love being naked its the most natural thing ever : totally comfy in my skin, its the most innocent luxury u can do,



Well........there's other natural things which i would consider " the most innocent luxury u could do " BUT that
discussion would shorely get me introuble with the mod's :lol:


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 21, 2011)

To all the females who posted in this thread about being naked...

Can I buy you dinner?

Ps.. call me.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 22, 2011)

Sturdy said:


> To all the females who posted in this thread about being naked...
> 
> Can I buy you dinner?
> 
> Ps.. call me.



smooth


----------



## Defective (Nov 22, 2011)

if you think round is a shape.....sure!


----------



## cactus2u (Nov 23, 2011)

my wife & I get our gear off as much as pos But can't around the yard no privacy. When going/coming to Kuranda via skyrail we are the 1st/last place you see. And as we are already living in a house bus if we were to be seen waltzing around naked we'd really be livin up to Kuranda's old hippy days status lol


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hahaha. I did naughty things in one of those cable cars in Kuranda lol


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2011)

You mean like putting your feet on the seat right? :lol:



Jay84 said:


> Hahaha. I did naughty things in one of those cable cars in Kuranda lol


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 23, 2011)

nah, I've said it before, and I'll say it again, I used to on the beach, but I got sick of greenpeace throwing buckets of water on me and trying to push me into the water!!!!


----------



## Megzz (Nov 23, 2011)

Dipcdame said:


> nah, I've said it before, and I'll say it again, I used to on the beach, but I got sick of greenpeace throwing buckets of water on me and trying to push me into the water!!!!



LOL :lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 23, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> You mean like putting your feet on the seat right? :lol:



UMMM.... YES....... lol


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 23, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Hahaha. I did naughty things in one of those cable cars in Kuranda lol


Wow haven't looked at this thread for a while. Wasn't expecting to read this lol


----------



## Joey (Nov 24, 2011)

you wouldnt wanna be handling your snake while naked..


----------



## cactus2u (Nov 24, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Hahaha. I did naughty things in one of those cable cars in Kuranda lol



hahaha glad i didn't see ya standing up . Thoughts must cross a few people minds to join the 1/2 mile high club lol


----------



## damian83 (Nov 26, 2011)

RichardBing said:


> Well ...... us blokes don't talk about our body parts that often ......... we do get all worked up about such little things



id stand up and be counted naked, there nothing to laugh at when ya cant find it....


----------



## mje772003 (Dec 4, 2011)

I myself don't mind getting my gear off as have some mates that like to mostly go to Byron bay's Kings beach but i have fair skin and have to watch it so i don't get burnt. I don't wanna get my bits burnt lol. I have had experience first hand and not from the sun but from hair removal creme. But also not being on the str8 side of things i can't stand nude old guys wanting to size me up grrrrrr. But i do like to have a great time with mates out in the wilderness beach or rainforest without a stitch on. I also do enjoy and feel really comfortable with other friends when they have clothing optional dinner parties over at The Gap in Brisbane here. I would be nude more around at home but have to consider the housemate. I do like seeing people in their natural form. I haven't been to Alexandra bay for a while and the same with the beach at kyogle or bribie island too

But one thing that would put chills up you would be in the peak in summer in humid heat here in QLD your fast a sleep and you feel something creeping up your leg.... Living at Rochedale had some huntsman spiders around.

PS Jay would be nice to see a pic of you


----------

